# Suggestions for cheap, easily stored indoor agility equipment?



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

We have gotten stuff from Affordable Agility. One idea in a limited space is to use the barrel without the fabric chute as a small tunnel. You can get a collapsible tunnel that is easy to store but you have to make room in your house to extend it out.

Closed Tunnel Chute Chutes by Affordable Agility (dog chute, dog shoot)
Dog Agility 9' Tunnel by AffordableAgility.com
Economy Adjustable agility jump

We have the tunnel in our basement and use large cones to curve it in the direction we want it to go, 2 cones at each end. Be sure to get large, not small, cones for this purpose. You can use smaller cones for other purposes. Cones stack nicely for storage and are useful for other training techniques as well. 

A cheap weave pole are plungers. I bought 6 of them from my local Meijers store. I checked myself out so I wouldn't have to answer questions.









For a jump, I would buy one from Affordable Agility. You want to get a jump which will allow the cross piece to adjust to different heights, and more important, to allow the piece to fall down if the dog's foot hits it. I made some jumps myself with PVC piping but the cross pieces were fixed and found out later this could hurt the dog.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Another type of cone I just remembered but haven't gotten myself is available on Amazon.com. It is called a Cintz cone that will collapse if pushed on (therefore safe for children & pets). You can put a pole through the holes in the cones for a quick jump.

Amazon.com : Cintz Pop-Up Marker Cones (Set of 10), 9-Inch : Soccer Training Cones : Sports & Outdoors

















And one more idea. Tape a hula hoop to 2 large cones for an imitation tire jump.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats on getting started in this amazing sport!

We've used these stick in the ground fence post stakes as weave poles:

Fi-Shock 48 in. Plastic White Step-in Fence Post-A-48 - The Home Depot

Very portable and easy to take to new locations.

These Clip and Go jumps are also very handy to take to the park and such.

Clip and Go Agility | Dog Agility Equipment | Jumps | Tunnels

Once you start going to shows, you'll get in touch with people who make or can connect you with people who make all sorts of equipment, too. 

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you both! This ideas are outstandingly helpful. I'll post pictures once I've got our agility set put together :biggrin:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sophie Anne, what an amazing agility (or any activity) story about Ari!! She is indeed incredibly bright, and obviously you're nurturing that as she's growing. Love it!!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Agility people please feel free to correct me but when I was talking with my groomer who does agility she advised me to have DD us what was lying around the house. Like making them walk on a trash bag because it feel funny.

Good luck and have fun! Rookie was a nah, don't think so type of guy - lol!


----------

